# Madisound



## Gary Hubbard (Feb 20, 2009)

Having dealt with Madisound for more than 20 years, I am glad to endorse them. I have always received exemplary service while at times they have gone "above and beyond" to assure that I got what I needed. I have been a custom speaker builder for more than 25 years. Gary Hubbard


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your experiences Gary. :T


----------

